# Wizards look to shop #5 Pick



## Damian Necronamous

LINK

Right now, they're looking at this lineup heading into next season...

PG: Gilbert Arenas...Mike James...Javaris Crittenton
SG: DeShawn Stevenson...Nick Young
SF: Caron Butler...Dominic McGuire
PF: Antawn Jamison...Andray Blatche...Darius Songaila
C: Brendan Haywood...JaVale McGee...Etan Thomas...Oleksiy Pecherov

I can see what he's saying when he says it'll be tough for a young guy to break into that rotation, but come on now...Arenas or no Arenas...they still won less than 20 games last year. They need any help they can get. It's hard to believe that a top pick like James Harden, Jordan Hill or Demar DeRozan wouldn't help this team somehow. 

If they're going to trade the pick, it'll be traded with Mike James, Etan Thomas and/or Darius Songaila.

*Teams with the most caproom*
Detriot Pistons, -$25.6M
Memphis Grizzlies, -$24.5M
Atlanta Hawks, -$17.8M
Oklahoma City Thunder, -$16.9M
Toronto Raptors, -$11.3M
New Jersey Nets, -$8.3M
Portland Trailblazers, -$8.2M
Minnesota Timberwolves, -$7.9M
Sacramento Kings, -$6.8M

Some possibilities...
Mike James, Etan Thomas, Andray Blatche and the 5th pick for Vince Carter
Antawn Jamison and the 5th pick for Chris Bosh
Mike James, Etan Thomas and the 5th pick for Marc Gasol (if Memphis takes Thabeet)
Mike James, Etan Thomas, Darius Songaila and the 5th pick for Nick Collison and future draft picks


----------



## HB

VC on this team will be insane firepower. I think the Nets will definitely want Young or Mcgee in the package though. The Wiz makeout like bandits in that earlier deal, then again maybe they bite with just Blatche.


----------



## Dre

No wing player besides Evans would crack the rotation right now..and if you don't think you'll be able to grab Thabeet I'd trade the pick for a big man. Camby? Dalembert? Both teams would probably love that pick. The Wizards definitely need to come back into next season with a rim protecting big man some way or another.


----------



## HKF

Haywood doesn't protect the rim?


----------



## croco

Dre™ said:


> No wing player besides Evans would crack the rotation right now..and if you don't think you'll be able to grab Thabeet I'd trade the pick for a big man. Camby? Dalembert? Both teams would probably love that pick. The Wizards definitely need to come back into next season with a rim protecting big man some way or another.


Camby is 35, you don't trade the fifth pick in the draft for anyone who is that old, doesn't make sense for the future. Dalembert isn't better than Haywood, I would rather have Haywood than him because he is smarter.


----------



## Dre

HKF said:


> Haywood doesn't protect the rim?


Haywood isn't a defensive anchor.

And yeah maybe I was trippin with Camby...but what this team needs if they really want to run with this roster is an immovable object in the middle, because they have too many poor man defenders. I don't think they even need offense from the Center position, which is why I could see Dalembert over Haywood. As long as Dalembert can get fed 10-12 a game they'll be fine.


----------



## HKF

The Wizards currently have too many guys who expect to play. Vince Carter & Jarvis Hayes for Etan, James, Young and the #5 is a good trade to me. 

That would give the Wizards a unit of:

G - Arenas, Crittenton
G - Carter, Stevenson
F - Butler, McGuire, Hayes
F - Jamison, Blatche, Songaila
C - Haywood, McGee, Pecherov

That team would win 52-55 games.


----------



## Dre

Carter, Arenas, and Butler? I have a hard time believing they could all play their best together.


----------



## HKF

Carter is unselfish though. I think these guys are at the point in their careers where they want a legit shot to win. It all depends on how Arenas plays. If he wants to shoot every possession than it wouldn't work, but I'd take the chance if I was Grunfeld.


----------



## Dre

I think Arenas is trying to turn into a better point guard. In the little bit he did play this year he was definitely focused on creating opportunities for teammates. I just wonder once his knee is all the way where it's going to be will he go back to his old self..


----------



## rocketeer

Dre™ said:


> No wing player besides Evans would crack the rotation right now..and if you don't think you'll be able to grab Thabeet I'd trade the pick for a big man. Camby? Dalembert? Both teams would probably love that pick. The Wizards definitely need to come back into next season with a rim protecting big man some way or another.


james harden would start at sg for the wizards.


----------



## Dre

I don't think he's good enough to warrant starting over Stevenson's defense. I think he'll have trouble because of his size and lack of athleticism..how many 6-4 SGs really get by on craftiness alone?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

More news today...Wizards may have offered the #5 pick and JaVale McGee to the Thunder for the 3rd pick.

Assumptions are that the Grizzlies will not take Rubio - they will either trade the pick or take Hasheem Thabeet. Rubio doesn't want to go to OKC and the Thunder aren't in love with the idea of moving Westbrook to the 2.

Wizards would take Rubio at #3, and the Thunder would likely take Harden (or DeRozan) at #5.


----------



## HKF

That would be a bad deal for Washington. McGee is legit 7'0 footer that is active and is still only 21.


----------



## HB

So basically they want Thabeet instead of Mcgee?


----------



## f22egl

Damian Necronamous said:


> More news today...Wizards may have offered the #5 pick and JaVale McGee to the Thunder for the 3rd pick.
> 
> Assumptions are that the Grizzlies will not take Rubio - they will either trade the pick or take Hasheem Thabeet. Rubio doesn't want to go to OKC and the Thunder aren't in love with the idea of moving Westbrook to the 2.
> 
> Wizards would take Rubio at #3, and the Thunder would likely take Harden (or DeRozan) at #5.


Link?


----------



## jericho

HKF said:


> Carter is unselfish though. I think these guys are at the point in their careers where they want a legit shot to win. It all depends on how Arenas plays. If he wants to shoot every possession than it wouldn't work, but I'd take the chance if I was Grunfeld.


Agreed, I think this would be worth a gamble. Carter and Butler are both good playmakers, and Carter is a fairly savvy vet at this point in his career who can help spread the floor for slashers. I would rather see the Wiz get a serious defensive anchor in the paint or a genuine point guard, but I'd take this deal. I imagine the Nets would, too. They obviously need to retool around Harris and Lopez, and need to turn Carter into young dudes with reasonable potential.


----------



## jericho

Damian Necronamous said:


> More news today...Wizards may have offered the #5 pick and JaVale McGee to the Thunder for the 3rd pick.
> 
> Assumptions are that the Grizzlies will not take Rubio - they will either trade the pick or take Hasheem Thabeet. Rubio doesn't want to go to OKC and the Thunder aren't in love with the idea of moving Westbrook to the 2.
> 
> Wizards would take Rubio at #3, and the Thunder would likely take Harden (or DeRozan) at #5.


It would be a shame to give up McGee but worth the price if they can get Rubio (based on everything I hear about the kid...I confess I haven't seen him play). Although if I'm the Thunder I just smile and take Thabeet - not because he's a can't miss impact guy, but he's better than McGee and better than any of the long line of stiffs that franchise has been drafting in recent years.


----------



## jericho

This would be a serious gamble, but I'd wanna look at packaging the fifth pick in some kind of deal for Chris Kaman. He had a monster half-season two years ago, and even if he comes back short of that he's a decent rebounder and shot-blocker with some post moves. And he's much younger than Camby. 

Etan Thomas and Dominic McGuire would get it done financially, and Washington won't really miss either of those guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

f22egl said:


> Link?


Chad Ford


----------



## HKF

You do not want Chris Kaman. He's a bum, regardless of what his numbers say. He should be much better than he is, but he's always hurt and when he's out there putting up numbers it's when the team is losing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Yeah, Kaman's not worth the potential of Jordan Hill or James Harden. They could get more for the pick than his ugly behind.


----------



## HB

^Dont get too carried away. Neither might be as good as Kaman.


----------



## croco

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, Kaman's not worth the potential of Jordan Hill or James Harden. They could get more for the pick than his ugly behind.


What do you think is their ceiling ?


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> ^Dont get too carried away. Neither might be as good as Kaman.


neither has to even be very good to be better than kaman.


----------



## HB

How do you rationalize most of what you say? Seriously?


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> How do you rationalize most of what you say? Seriously?


1. kaman is not very good. he's a below average player.
2. kaman has a longterm deal for well above what he's worth. that further decreases his value.
3. kaman definitely is not worth the 5th pick, even in this draft.
4. i have no faith in jordan hill becoming a good player, but i'd rather have him than a guy i know isn't a good player with a huge contract.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

croco said:


> What do you think is their ceiling ?


I think both of their ceilings are higher than what Kaman is. The guy isn't a good defender, and he's not a go-to guy on the offensive end. He won't get great numbers on a good team.


----------



## HB

^Neither of those guys are any better


----------



## NorthSideHatrik

Dre™;5977698 said:


> Haywood isn't a defensive anchor.
> 
> And yeah maybe I was trippin with Camby...but what this team needs if they really want to run with this roster is an immovable object in the middle, because they have too many poor man defenders. I don't think they even need offense from the Center position, which is why I could see Dalembert over Haywood. As long as Dalembert can get fed 10-12 a game they'll be fine.


The thing about camby is he's expiring this year. When the clippers got him he only had two years total. you said you want to dump salary. well thats one year of a 10/10/2 guy and then 10mil off the cap.

Edit- What i wrote is not correct. I just read he's got two or three more years on his deal. I was going by what hoopshype.com said. And according to its own rumor page thats not right


----------



## TM

New article on the #5 pick



> Rubio for McGee in a trade deal, Hill as a project PF, Harden as the BAP; the Washington Wizards have many choices to make before the NBA Draft on June 25th, and with just a month to figure it all out the rumor mill is cranking.
> 
> Which is why rumors are circulating about The Wizards deciding to trade their 5th pick, and McGee, to acquire Ricky Rubio should he choose to leave Spain. But because of Rubio's buyout required for him to leave DKV Joventut, his team in Spain, it also makes you wonder how much of this situation is hype from agent Dan Fegan.


----------



## jazzy1

I expect the Wizards to move this pick Hill is no better than Mcgee or Blatche. And Harden is in the Nick Youung mode probably alittle better. 

I expect the Wizards to get a couple vets and user friendly contracts.


----------

